# Knitting links



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here are links related to knitting. Patterns, yarn sources, tutorials, etc. They were compiled by many of our members.

Have fun and enjoy! 

Stitch Guide -- http://stitchguide.com/ 

This site gives instructions for a ton of stitches for knitting, crocheting, embroidery, cross stitch, tatting and more. 

You click on the stitch that you want and it gives you step by step instructions, really clear illustrations AND a little video 

The Cyber Fiber Mall -- http://www.cyberfibermall.com/ 

This is "literally" a mall with about 25 different fiber-related stores. Just click on the door of the store you wish to visit. 

Interweave Press. Books and magazines about knitting and all fiber arts. 
http://www.interweave.com/ 


Miekle's Farm. This is a wonderful site fo any fibering needs. Needle felting, free patterns, fibers, forms, spinning supplies, knitting, weaving, etc... 
http://www.mielkesfarm.com/index.html 

Free knitting pattern site: http://www.fiber-images.com/Free_Th...nd_Knitting_Patterns/a-free_hand_knitting.htm 

Sock patterns: http://www.socknitters.com/patterns.htm Also this: http://www.socknitters.com/ 

This site have a few free patterns but is mostly sales. http://www.spindling.com/ 

Charitable knitting links (mostly chemo/cancer caps: 

http://pages.ivillage.com/tshaddox/charitablecrafters/id25.html 

http://groups.msn.com/ChemoTheraphyHatsOfTheEastBay/links.msnw 

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/hospital.html 

http://members.tripod.com/~ProudMommy/haircover.html#Knitting 

http://members.tripod.com/~ProudMommy/haircover.html#Knitting 

http://members.tripod.com/~ProudMommy/haircover.html#Knitting 

http://www.headhuggers.org/ 

Links for sock mending/darning: 

http://www.hjsstudio.com/darn.html 

http://frugalliving.about.com/c/ht/00/07/How_Darn_Sock0962933254.htm 

http://www.coatscrafts.co.uk/en/1/howsewmnd.html 


Links for repair and mending of knitted fabric: 

http://www.onceuponapattern.com/custom/mendknit.html 

Here is the link for Woodland Wool Works. My personal favorite place to shop. They sell everything. And best of all they have a layaway plan you can do for larger purcheses. They also take trade-ins and sell used equipment. They are nice and very reputable to deal with. 
http://www.woodlandwoolworks.com/ 

Here is the link for The Woolery. I am not too familiar with them but I do know a lot of people who rely on them for many things. 
http://www.woolery.com/ 

A short course in sweater design from Yarn Barn: 

http://www.yarnbarn.com/short_course_in_sweater_design.htm 

LOOK WHAT I JUST FOUND!! 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FiberBuyandTrade/messages/?viscount=100 

Lots of links to free lace patterns... 

http://wendyknits.net/knit/freelace.htm 

Instructions and worksheet for designing a Faroese shawl. 

http://members.aol.com/CarolC2933/Knitting.html 

This is Kate's website: 

www.sheepyvalley.com 

Wool yarn, batting, roving and more. Kate has Tunis, Romney and Horn Dorset sheep. 

Peace and Love, 
nancy in the Catskills 

P.S. Here is the link to chicknits page with the sweater pattern using Kate's yarn: 

http://www.chicknits.com/blog031121.shtml 

scroll down to "Mrs. CB's Camp Jacket" 

This is a sock knitting tutorial with pictures tooks good for those of you who are intiminated by the though 

http://www.royea.net/sockdemo1.html 

Here is a very helpful site that shows how to do the Kitchner stitch (weaving ends together as in toes on socks) 

http://bagateller.tripod.com/tips/kitchener.html 

Here is the link to Schoolhouse Press, Meg Swanson's shop. Excellent source for hard to find fibers and other knitting things. They also have brought many out of print books back into print. It is a very small operation and Meg may just answer the phone on occasion. I think it is run out of her house. 

http://www.schoolhousepress.com/ 

This link has some free patterns and looks like a wealth of other informations too. 

Nice patterns for sale also. http://www.spinayarn.com/free.htm 

A great on-line magazine for knitters. Interesting, well-illustrated articles and lots of free patterns. 

www.knitty.com 

Matthew Shepard Memorial Scarf Patterns 

www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/scarves/matthewshepard.htm


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Originally posted by Crafty Diva on another thread.

100's of free knitting patterns translated from Norwegian to English.
http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/kategori_oversikt.php


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Marchwind said:


> Originally posted by Crafty Diva on another thread.
> 
> 100's of free knitting patterns translated from Norwegian to English.
> http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/en/kategori_oversikt.php


FYI 1 centimeter equalls .394 of an inch. It comes in handy.

donsgal


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Should this thread be a sticky?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nope Cloverbud, there is already a sticky that contains the links to this thread and others. But thanks for thinking of it.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Cool Beans! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This link has everything anyone could possibly need to knit. A wealth of information.

http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/socks.php


page full of links to sock patterns


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mt. Bruce station http://www.sheepstuff.com/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Vintage knit link http://www.knitting-crochet.com/antique.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yarn substitution web site http://www.yarndex.com/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Recycled yarn site http://neauveau.com/recycledyarn.html


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Technical knitting blog. Great information! http://techknitting.blogspot.com/


----------



## Knittingpattern (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi 
This might be interesting to sweater knitters. A free site to design Icelandic wool sweaters.
http://knittingpatterns.is

The site uses Silverlight from Microsoft.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you !


----------



## mamaboog (Oct 11, 2014)

Is there a consensus on what website would be best for absolute newbies? I've tried to learn how to knit twice in the past and have failed miserably - though I'm not sure if it was my instruction so much as the yarn I was using or the needles.

I would love to be able to knit (and sew. and crochet. and all that.) someday, but I can't seem to grasp _anything_ these days. Ergo, kids' links would be fine, too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hi MamaBoog! Welcome to The Fold. Well how about we begin with a new thread just for you and then we won't clog up this thread. I'll begin one for you so you can learn and we can teach you.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow! Look at all these links!!  This is very, very cool!    

Thank you so!


----------



## jrenken88 (Nov 16, 2012)

I noticed that http://www.ravelry.com/ missed the list


----------

